# [SOLVED]Enable BLN in sZ build #159



## haarsh

hi,
I have vibrant packed with ICZen 1.8.5 with SubZero build #159. OMG I am







with it. But, I dont get any notification when SMS received.
Softkeys won't light up and say me "Hey, there's a message ..". I have tried NSTools and enabled BLN and given 840 seconds but no luck







. I have found option called subzero in CWM and there were options to toggle BLN and other stuff. I have enabled it . STILL no luck.
Please can anyone help me on this. I need it badly. I have to on my screen and see if I have any SMS or missed calles.

Thank you
tc


----------



## Br1cK'd

Under NSTools,, leave the LED timeout to 0, that will ensure it never times out. You can turn it on there, but I use BLN Control (by Neldar) from the market to have better control of those settings.


----------



## haarsh

Br1cK said:


> Under NSTools,, leave the LED timeout to 0, that will ensure it never times out. You can turn it on there, but I use BLN Control (by Neldar) from the market to have better control of those settings.


hi Br1cK'd, I tried BLN Control (by Neldar) now and enabled BLN [BLN status : enabled] timeout : disabled When clicked on theBLN Status it goes to schedule status where Scheduler status is disabled AND led service is disabled AND notification service is enabled.
BUT still no LED notifications







Do I need to try another build (eg: sZ build 166) or is there anything Im doing wrong


----------



## Br1cK'd

haarsh said:


> hi Br1cK'd, I tried BLN Control (by Neldar) now and enabled BLN [BLN status : enabled] timeout : disabled When clicked on theBLN Status it goes to schedule status where Scheduler status is disabled AND led service is disabled AND notification service is enabled.
> BUT still no LED notifications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to try another build (eg: sZ build 166) or is there anything Im doing wrong


I wonder if you flashed something that changed your liblights driver. Reflash the kernel, and it will replace the correct liblights file to enable BLN. Hopefully that will allow it all to be enabled.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## haarsh

Br1cK said:


> I wonder if you flashed something that changed your liblights driver. Reflash the kernel, and it will replace the correct liblights file to enable BLN. Hopefully that will allow it all to be enabled.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


Thank you brother. I will flash sZ build 167 and see. It says under additional infos Kernel version :9 -- liblights version:1 at the moment.

tc


----------



## Br1cK'd

Thats the same I show in mine for liblights version. Reflashing the kernel will definitely replace that file with the correct version. Let me know your results.

Edit - Can't believe I didn't think of this earlier. Under Settings - Display, is Pulse Notification Light checked? It must be checked for BLN to work at all.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## haarsh

Br1cK said:


> Thats the same I show in mine for liblights version. Reflashing the kernel will definitely replace that file with the correct version. Let me know your results.
> 
> Edit - Can't believe I didn't think of this earlier. Under Settings - Display, is Pulse Notification Light checked? It must be checked for BLN to work at all.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


No. It wasn't checked. I checked it and OMG BLN working now. Thank you very much Br1cK'd  awesome maaaaaan 

tc


----------

